# Cervelo Launches All-New R5 — First Ride Review



## twain (May 18, 2004)

"The SRAM hoods do add a little bit of reach to the bike, so I had to accommodate by sliding my saddle forward a touch" - that's a really interesting point. I found the same thing. The big hoods feel sort of ungainly and make the bars feel wider. I moved the saddle forward and tilted the bars down slightly. Now I'm used to it. Going back to older SRAM shifters - they seem almost frail in comparison.


----------

